# new baby rat is afraid of me and wont take treats from me



## srs20088 (Oct 4, 2010)

I got a baby rat yesterday, from petco--probably not the best place as i've read a million times that it's a bad idea to get a rat from the pet store because of socialization issues. Anyways, she's incredibly timid and skittish. I understand that it takes time to build trust but I see no signs of her becoming more trusting of me. She is very tense and flinches every time I make the slightest noise or movement, even when she is in her cage. I've taken her out of her cage, trying to hold her, but she either resists strongly or cowers in fear when I do so. I feel like I've traumatized her by doing this and am afraid that she will never trust me because of it. I've read many places that food is the best way to get your rat to come out of her shell. Unfortunately, my rat doesn't seem to have any interest in the treats i've offered--which have been a huge variety of things. she either ignores me and shakes when i put my hand in her cage to offer her something, or she sniffs it and then ignores me. I just would like there to be a sign of improvement and am unsure of how to make it happen. PLEASE HELP IF YOU CAN!! thank you!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

You said your self you had read a millions times that its a bad idea to get a rat from a pet store... this is a prime example of why.

I'll keep this brief because I feel like I answer this question on a daily basis now.

1) If shes being kept alone, get her a friend.
2) Shes likely never been handled, you'll need to do tons of trust training and 'tame' her. It will take time and lots of hands on work.

3) Read this forum lots, for ideas of the sort of cage they should be in... food etc.


----------



## hoss (Oct 3, 2010)

Our two came from petco as well...it took them about a week to settle down a little and stop flinching at every noise. We've had our girls for about a month, and it's taken every day just being near them, talking sweet, etc, but we've really seen results. Now when we walk into the room the girls get excited come to our hands, LOVE LOVE LOVE treats and will let you pet them. They're not ready to be picked up and for playing much outta the cage, but we're getting there. We're gradually socializing them and letting them decide when they want to come out (Meeka to a run up and around the outside of her cage last night, snagged a Yoggie and ran back in--new 1sts are exciting  ). The most important thing is patience. The sticky on socializing them is a great roadmap. 

Ema's right---they do better with buddies.


----------



## sarah19 (Jul 18, 2010)

My first 2 rats were pet shop rats and one of them loves being with me and will play with me happily but the other one was really bad and bit me all the time its been three months and she has only just started to lick food off my fingers but won't let me pic her up it can take along time


----------

